# Cub Cadet LTX 1050 won't restart after running



## F1aGaL

Okay guys, single mom here who cannot afford to pay someone to haul mower to shop to tell me a wire is loose somewhere! I had been mowing about an hour, stopped to go get some water, came back and mower will not crank. No nothing. the battery is new, and i have checked it, it is fine. Gas in tank, oil good, PTO disengaged, no loose connections that i can see, etc. I know the drill. I have checked the fuse, it looks okay. I am wondering though, since i can't get the mower into neutral to push (yes i pulled the level on back into position), can it be something with the brake system? I have also hotwired the seat safety wires to override that (as instructed by someone who knows how to do it). So, any ideas? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Country Boy

Does the clutch pedal seem to move all the way down when you push it? Its possible that it isn't making contact with the clutch safety switch. The starting circuit on most lawnmowers includes the clutch switch, the PTO switch and the key switch. The seat switch is generally not part of the starting circuit. If you have a test light (pretty cheap at an automotive store), you can test for power at the various points along the system. You could also try bypassing the system and jumping power from the positive battery terminal to the small control terminal on the starter solenoid (follow the battery cable as it goes from the battery to the solenoid to the starter). Another thing to check is to be sure your ground cable is tight where it connects to the chassis. Many manufacturers use an engine mounting bolt to secure the ground, and they sometimes come loose. A loose ground would prevent the unit from starting.


----------



## F1aGaL

taking PTO and starter switch to shop to be tested. Not sure about clutch switch. Is that the one under the floorboard? Ground wire is good. Everyone seems to think it's one of the safety switches. Hope ya'll are right. Thanks for help.


----------



## wjjones

I hate to ask but is the PTO disengaged? I have done this before myself if its not in the disengaged position the engine will not start.


----------

